# Fishing Tip # 761. Changing lure colors to match local baitfish.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Most lures can be colored with indelible laundry markers of Sharpies. Silver spinner blades or spoons colored with chartreuse show up as gold. 

Lures and flies must be perfectly dry before coloring. Wipe any oil off soft plastics before trying to color. For better coloring, wash soft plastics in dish washing detergent first.

Some of the Oriental Dollar stores in area malls have a like of knock off "Sharpies" that they call "Skerpies" for $3 for about a dozen different colors. Handy to keep in your tackle box or on your fly tying bench.


----------

